# Formmailer und Sendmail



## Sk3l3tor (2. Juni 2005)

Hi, 

also wie meine Überschrift schon sagt, geht es um ein formmailer-script mit sendmail. ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob es hier rein gehört oder nicht, vielleicht kann es ja jemand verschieben, wenn es hier falsch ist. 

Also folgendes: 
Auf meinem Webspace habe ich kein formmailerscript, also habe ich mir eins runtergeladen, aber leider ist auch kein Sendmail darauf. Dann habe ich mir Sendmail auf ner englischen Seite runtergeladen, aber weiß gar net, was ich damit machen muss. 

Das Formmailer-Script ist von hier: http://www.digitalpressworks.com/formmailer.html
Sendmail habe ich von sendmail.org. Wenn sich jemand damit auskennt uns weiss, was ich wohin kopieren muss und wie ich es einstellen muss oder wenn jemand ne gute anleitung auf deutsch hat, dann bitte antworten  

Danke für die Hilfe. Mein Webspace ist von evanzo.de wenn das irgendwie wichtig ist. 

Gruß
Sk3l3tor


----------



## Gottox (2. Juni 2005)

Ok, also:
1. Sendmail ist zu einem Pseudonym für schwere Konfigurierbarkeit geworden. Für einen Anfänger verdammt schwer zu erlernen.
2. Sendmail runterzuladen bringt dir nur was wenn du einen eigenen Server hast. Falls du den Webspace hostest, würde ich bei dem Betreiber mal nachfragen


----------



## Sk3l3tor (2. Juni 2005)

Gottox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ok, also:
> 1. Sendmail ist zu einem Pseudonym für schwere Konfigurierbarkeit geworden. Für einen Anfänger verdammt schwer zu erlernen.
> 2. Sendmail runterzuladen bringt dir nur was wenn du einen eigenen Server hast. Falls du den Webspace hostest, würde ich bei dem Betreiber mal nachfragen


 
Nachfragen, ob ich das da hochladen kann oder ob das von denen irgendwie möglich ist?


----------



## Gottox (2. Juni 2005)

Nachfrage, ob sie sendmail für dich freischalten könnten.


----------



## Sk3l3tor (3. Juni 2005)

Ja, dann werde ich das mal machen, danke für die hilfe!


----------

